# vmax f1



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

a novice questions looking for answer.

i;ve heard that the vmax fi is a great rod to learn on.
i see many casters going to stiffer tip rods though.

is it that as the more experienced caster learns to put more
power at the end of thier cast . the tip of the fi tends to shake more and as your cast goes out you tend to have more snap 
offs ?

seems that the f1 tends to load easier.wich is a plus for alot of
folks .now as one progresses is it better to have a stiffer tip or is 
that tha technique is being changed a bit or that casters just want to have more toy's.

and there is nothing wrong with more toys. 


just want opinions on this thought.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Hello Dwight*

I have been thinking lately that the cast IS the end. Confused? 

It may be that the softer rod loads quickly and is easier to keep loaded as you bring it round so that when you make the cast you are intouch with the lead. 

I'll bet it's wet at Anacostia tonight! ?


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

hmm, okay

forecast for tommorow 45 degrees at 3 pm winds at 19mph.

almost summertime temps.  

just have to go swimming to retrieve the sinker .


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Dwight and Charlie
Had to go by Anacostia early this morning [6am] on my way to remove a key that was broken off in a door I checked out the field.. The lower part of the casting field is a lake. If you want to cast the best place would be Kenilworth. That field drains well do to it's elavation. 
Bob S


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

just found out for the last few months been casting with partially
torn rotator. it will be a few weeks of therapy and rest. before i
get reevaluated. hope nothing else falls apart between now and then. i'll catch you guys by the time we get rid of the snowy weather. 

take care bob . 


just alot of time to think.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The tip is shaking because the tip and sinker are moving in different directions. Neil Mackellow covers this very subject in the "Going the Distance" clinic. It was also covered by Peter Thain and Andy Miller in the "Extreme Casting Clinic." The proper rod selection is based on the caster's style as well as the caster's skill level. While it is true that a stiffer rod will keep the tip from shaking like a snake, it does not correct the defects of a poor casting technique. The Vmax F1 is has sent sinkers over 800 feet; you have a good rod. Once your arm heals concentrate on your technique. It is a common and easy to fix problem. Most people can correct it in one day of quality instruction.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks james.

when i get back on the field ,it'll be like starting over again.
it seems the more we try to perfect the technique the more we get stuck in overevaluating sometimes.
it always good to have someone to look at you while working on the casting .

a step at a time .


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Dwight
Look foward to seeing you. Take care of that sholder. When you get back out there we'll get rid of that rod shake right away. 
Bob S


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Poserette here,
James I read your post on the shaking tip while trying to make a mental picture in my mind of the tip and weight going in opposite directions. The only way I could picture that happening would be if you put the hit on too soon. Am I close?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Candy,
The single biggest cause is a sudden change of the tips path. As you turn into the cast, the sinker naturally moves around your body on the end of your line. By the time you get to the push and pull the sinker’s path is set. If your push and pull is not on the same path as the sinker, the rod tip will twist as the sinker tries to remain on its natural path and you try to push and pull in a different direction. I imagine that an early hit cause the same problem. If a caster can keep everything moving in the same direction the problem is solved. A soft rod allows you to make corrections during the cast. A stiff rod is very unforgiving. Don’t fall into the trap of hitting the rod as hard as you can. You’ll get more distance if you simply guide the sinker on its natural path and accelerate before the final release. The good news is that you get to pick its path. I hope this helps. Are you going the break to women’s record this year?


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I must admit like many others I have tried to bully the weight out. Last year at the national during the cast a muck, I went up to bat, light hearted, relaxed, joking with a few other casters. When I made that last cast it felt like nothing, and I didn't exspect it to be much of a cast. That cast broke me over the 400 mark making it a personal best, thus far. As far as trying to break the womans record, lets see how my cast developes once I switch to a different rod and technique. I've gotten alot of tips the past few months watching the boards and talking with Charlie. I'm beginning to see why everyone is loving all this so much. My first few years of competing, I almost won first everytime in my class. Needless to say, rarely was there another girl to compete with. Believe me it's no fun winning by default. It's great to see more woman getting into casting. And gentleman, bring your, wife, your girlfriend, your daughter. It's not only a fun sport but another thing you can do together.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Candy,
I was very impressed with your last set of results at the Worlds (400+). Your girls have been such good casters because they relax; tight muscles are slow muscles. What rod are you using now and what are you planning to use? Also, how do you plan to chance your technique?


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I have been using a XTR. Charlie says the softest rod we have is the F1, which I haven't tried to cast yet. Do you think that rod will do or should I start with a different rod? As far as changing my technique, I'm going to try to slow it down and try to hit it later. I almost always look straight down the field at 45 degrees which is higher than most people think. When I do that I almost always can see the weight till it hit and almost always down the middle. I'm rarely out of bounds. I haven't decided if I should continue to do that or if I should watch the weight before the launch to be sure when to hit it. 
Candy


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Candi,

The VMax F1 is a much better choice. It is still a little stiff but it should be better for you than the XTR. You should train by moving slow. Once you have the sinker path where you want it start moving faster. You can start as fast as you like with a ground cast. But, only after your mind and muscles agree on what you should be doing. Looking up and high is always good. Don't change that. 

If you have not changed your cast since The Wolrd's here is someplace to start.

1. Your cast with both feet facing forward. Move your left foot to your left side and stand facing 45 degrees to the direction of the cast. Charlie can show you what I mean. Imagine a line passing through your body a pointing directly down the field. 
2. Keep your tip down until it is directly behind you (look back until it becomes natural). 
3. Once the tip is behind you, face forward and push and pull. The rod will have more compression and give you more distance. Balance may be a problem at first, but over time you'll find that you can generate more speed and power with your legs wider and body facing down the field. 
4. Take a look at Neil Mackellow and Dave Docwra's videos. I'm sure you have them at home somewhere. Checkout the footwork. 

Good luck, and don't give up.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Here is a photo that should help you understand about keeping the tip down and opening your stance. I did not step on this cast. My feet remained in the same place from start to finish. It took Peter and Andy my tip down, so it may take you some time also. This is an actual cast in motion. I hope this helps.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks for the tips James. The weather is looking good for tomorrow. Charlie and I are taking the girls to the park tomorrow near our home. It has a nice size field I can try the F1 out on, and a park to keep the girls content. Thanks for the image. I can do just about anything if someone shows me. You gotta love instructions that come with a picture. I'll let ya know how it goes.
Candy
AKA Poserette


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Candy,

Here is a picture of a lady caster that can make a big improvement with just a few small changes.

1.	She starts with her left side facing the target which is okay only if she takes a leg with her left foot. If she moves her left foot to her left side before the cast it will cause her body to coil like a spring. This caster keeps her left foot planted and steps with her right foot. The human body cannot push as fast as it can uncoil. She would gain far move body power by uncoiling her body instead of pushing with her right foot. It is okay to start with her left side facing the direction of the cast providing she takes a step with her left foot before she starts her turn. Her leg foot should be on the left side the center line and her right foot should be on the right side of the center before the cast. A 45 degree angle is best. 
2.	Take a look at her rod tip and you’ll see that it is very high in the air. When the tip is directly behind her it should still be down below her knees if not lower. 

These two changes alone can put her on track to bigger and better casting. I hope this helps.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Well I tried the F1 on Sunday. I really didn't feel too much difference in the rod, then again I didn't put any power in it. I concentrated mostly on the stance and trying to pull with the left. I've heard people for years say "pull with the left". I had thought that I had been doing that. After my first attempt of pulling with my left I was immediately aware I could feel that the left muscles in my shoulder blade were being used. Keep in mind I barely did any push just the pull so I could get the feeling down. I think to keep from getting over blown with do this, and do that, I'm going to concentrate on the different steps one at a time adding to them as I go along. I think it may take a bit longer, but it should pay off. As far as the F1 goes, Charlie has talked to Terry Carrole and he is sending me a rod he thinks will be perfect. He agreeds the F1 is still not right for me. 
Candy
AKA Poserette


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Candy,
Until you apply more power you will not feel the difference in the two rods. I had the same experience for years. Which rod is Terry sending you? He has made a number of rods over the years for female casters so trust his choice. It sounds like to you now have a plan and that is one key to better casting. You are correct to work on one item at a time. In the beginning, don't pull too hard with the left hand. Start slow and allow the muscles to develop for your new style. As for your stance; listen to your body. Each of us must create our own unique style based on what feels good and what works for us. Most people use shoulder width or just a little wider. Pick the stance that gives you the most balance. You can also thank Neil Mackellow, Peter Thain, and Andy Miller for most of these tips. They covered most of these things in the casting clinics. In the end, make sure that someone is watching you and keeping you on track. Charlie understands all of this, so if he is available, make him earn his dinner. Good luck and I look forward to seeing you break 600 feet this year.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey James,
I can't remember which rod they decided on. I want to say F2 but I could be wrong. As far as my advances in casting, I haven't been for a few weeks. I've been taking advantage of the nicer weather to clear our new backyard of english ivy. I can almost see all the fence. lol I'm trying to finish it before it gets too much warmer to where the bees, mosquitoes, and poison ivy become entwined with it. The good news is that I'm really getting and upper body workout from it all. Besides I decided to wait till the new rod gets in before I take to the fields. Charlie and I still haven't decided wether or not we're going to make the up coming tourny. We decided if it looks like the weather is going to be too good to pass up we might go. The only drawback will be making the long trip with three girls in the back seat. Lizzy my 8 year old wants to go and her new school is real supportive about her competing. Vicky the 3 year old is always ready for an adventure, and Bella, our 1 year old is still too little to vote either way...lol Thanks for the feedback and I'll let you know when my new rod arrives.
Candy


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I'm glad things are going well for you, Charlie and the girls. I hope we'll all get to see you in Wilmington this month. It's a long drive form here but I think it'll be fun. Tommy and Tony have arranged for someone to cater meals each day so get ready for the cookout including a pig, chicken and the fixin's. I think the daily food cost is between $5-$10 each day. 

I'm sure you'll like the new rod better. Good luck with the new house and keep us posted.


----------

